# Gun Store in Fort Lauderdale



## kdflyer (Jan 17, 2009)

I am new to this forum and I am trying to find a good gun store and a place to take my CCW. Is there a good gun store in the Plantation or Fort Lauderdale area that has reasonable prices, and good advice?


----------

